# Youve Got It Another Drunken Ebay Purchase



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i put a really low bid in for this last night after a few glasses and surprise surprise i won it, i do like the look of it but no idea about the maker and on the plus side its an automatic :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting case! Any idea what movement is inside?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

none at all yet james


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

yeap, case like 80's SF movies


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

MOVEMENT: THE CASE HOUSES A SWISS MADE AUTO WINDING QUICK SET DAY-DATE CAL 2066 AND FULLY SIGNED, THE MOVEMENT WAS RECENTLY SERVICED AND IS KEEPING TIMe


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Deleted - was going to post what Chris just said


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

look at my post above mutely


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> look at my post above mutely


I did :lol:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lovely looking piece.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one Chris. :thumbup: Has everyone see the other delight you bought for 99p? :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Nice one Chris. :thumbup: Has everyone see the other delight you bought for 99p? :yahoo: :yahoo:


Ooooohhh!!! Please do tell!!!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nope :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> nope :tongue2: :tongue2:


Spoil sport!!!!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no doubt scottie will stitch me up :threaten: :threaten: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I would never stitch up a mate. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

in my defence it was after 2 and a half bottles of rioja :lol:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

According to Mikrolisk, 'Nino' is a brand of 'Nino Watches S.A.', of Neuchatel, Switzerland. Nice find - good movement in nice case - beautiful! Would fit my oddball collection very well ;-)

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

It will fit in my oddball collection even better lol


----------

